# [nfs-exportfs] problem vith nfs server start

## DaviXX

Hi,

A data serve use NFS to export directory. but THIS morning, he doesn't want to start :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting NFS statd...                                                                                                            [ ok ]
> 
>  * Exporting NFS directories...
> 
> /sbin/runscript.sh: line 532: 18666 Killed                  $exportfs -r 1>&2
> ...

 

i don't have modify anything on the configuration, and it runs since somes weeks, but not now.

i don't find where to search to solve the problem.

Thanks to help me.

David

----------

## adaptr

Read your log files.

----------

## DaviXX

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Read your log files.

 

I did :

 *syslog wrote:*   

> May 13 10:09:37 [rpc.mountd] Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
> 
> May 13 10:09:37 [kernel] nfsd: last server has exited
> 
> May 13 10:09:37 [rpc.statd] Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
> ...

 

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> svc: bad direction 65536, dropping request
> 
> svc: unknown version (3)
> 
> svc: unknown version (3)
> ...

 

----------

## adaptr

You have a NFS v3 server running but are trying to connect with a v4 client (or vice versa).

Re-enable v3 support in your kernel, or re-emerge the userland programs.

----------

## DaviXX

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> You have a NFS v3 server running but are trying to connect with a v4 client (or vice versa).
> 
> Re-enable v3 support in your kernel, or re-emerge the userland programs.

 

It's explain some messages, but it's not explain why it doesn't want to start, because i use this configuration since some months.

Thanks.

----------

## adaptr

Have you tried stopping and restarting all related services ?

rpc.lockd, portmapper, etc.

----------

## DaviXX

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Have you tried stopping and restarting all related services ?
> 
> rpc.lockd, portmapper, etc.

 

Yes, i have also tried to restart the server, and the sames problem at restart.

----------

## DaviXX

Solved ?

last minutes, 

I' just try to  make /etc/init.d/nfs restart

Failed,

Failed,

Failed,

...

Success....

What to think ?

----------

## ehudokai

 *DaviXX wrote:*   

> Solved ?
> 
> last minutes, 
> 
> I' just try to  make /etc/init.d/nfs restart
> ...

 

I am having the same trouble now, did you ever figure out what caused the problem?

----------

## DaviXX

no idea.

beware to don't save your log files ie apache) on your nfs server

david

----------

## richardash1981

The nfs server needs to be able to do a reverse DNS lookup on each client IP that tries to connect to it,(even with IP addresses or masks in /etc/exports).  If it can't, mount will often time out on the clients, and exportfs will take much longer.

Either add the nfs clients to the DNS or the server's hosts file.

This took me all this evening to find building a server farm over NFS

----------

